# VERY Mouthy Puppy



## Lucky's mom

They are mouthy puppies. Lucky didn't start gaining control til he was approaching 4 months. Just takes firm, but gentle consistant correction. 

This is a good link that helpped me out of my frustration. And it does work..just takes consistancy....
http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm

My kids really couldn't play with Lucky unless they were giving him commands for treat rewards (he stopped biting when there was a treat involved).

Lucky wasn't the gratifying cuddling, lick you type of pup. He was like cuddling a shark. But he did turn into the most gentle mouthed dog I've ever own...so chin up.

If you do a search you will find that most all Golden puppy owners are frustrated with this biting.


----------



## nictastic

Yup, we have/had the same problem (better now tho) tash was a nightmare...more like a vampire than a puppy!
We did the ouch noise, then replace our body parts with a toy (lasted about 2 mins, before she was back) if that doesnt work try the puppy training spray i used to spray it on my 5 yr olds hands and clothes so she wouldnt bite him.
If she bit more than 3 times in a row we would time her out in the kitchen until she calmed down
Now she goes off and picks up a toy before she comes for cuddles (very cute to watch)
She does still forget herself from time to time, so we revert back to the above


----------



## AshleyR

I SO understand your frustration! I posted a few weeks ago about our puppy, Tessa, biting like crazy too!

Like others told me.... she will start to grow out of it. I really didn't believe that (because she was soooooooo bad.... we couldn't even pet her without her biting us) but sure enough she's gotten better over the last few weeks. She's 4 months old today and she is biting a WHOLE LOT LESS than she was a month ago. She's almost fully out of it now.

One thing we made sure to do was IGNORE her when she would bite. She would always bite us to get our attention, and when we gave it to her (at all, even to scold her) she was getting what she wanted. As much as it hurt and was so annoying, we just tried our best to not pay any attention to her at all when she bit. If she bit our feet when we were sitting on the couch, we'd tuck them under us. If she was nipping pant legs we'd go in another room and close the door (leaving her out). I think she's started to get the hint that biting will get her nothing.


----------



## Ruby'smom

we were told by Ruby's breeder that if she was too mouthy when playing we were to put her front paw in her mouth and press down gently so that she was effectively biting herself and she would realise how much her teeth hurt 
it worked so well that when we were playing she used to put her own foot in her mouth when she was rolling round on the floor lol


----------



## MyCodyBoy

Ruby'smom said:


> we were told by Ruby's breeder that if she was too mouthy when playing we were to put her front paw in her mouth and press down gently so that she was effectively biting herself and she would realise how much her teeth hurt
> it worked so well that when we were playing she used to put her own foot in her mouth when she was rolling round on the floor lol


I like that suggestions!
Cody is doing very well for us only having him for 3 days, but I am going to guess that he will get more mouthy as he gets older and then hopefully it calms down.
He seems to be mouthy with me the worst, which I am sure is completley normal.


----------



## jwemt81

It's totally normal. Tucker is 8 weeks and is the same way. It will only pass with time. Whenever he gets really mouthy, we try putting a toy in his mouth. If that doesn't stop him from mouthing at us, he gets time out in his crate to calm down.


----------



## slechner

Time outs are effective if you can keep a crate near where you are watching t.v. or reading. Time outs don't need to be long just consistent. My biggest problem is my dog has already outgrown two crates.


----------



## diana_D

Having a little shark myself, I came up with something she does great, a command, "calm" which is stop whatever you're doing, sit and stay. And she really stopped biting hard, but she still jumps up + barks when she wants a toy. Needless to say she gets it after she calms down. So we can still have our mad play sessions


----------



## MyCodyBoy

don't walk, but run out and get the Puppy Whisperer.
I tried some of the suggestions posted here and nothing worked. So I went out and go the book. 
It has many many suggestions for nipping but the one that I first tried was doing the "YIPE" suggestion, and bygolly it worked instantly. It has only been a day and a bit but he gets it! 
Today he jumped and nipped at me at the same time so I put him in his kennel for about 60 seconds. He calmed down right away after his time out.

I can't wait to reads the rest of the book.


----------



## teddy128

"How to teach a new dog old tricks" has a lot of good advice about this too!


----------



## Iggy987

I posted awhile back about my frustrations about my pup,Cider.She is now 5 months,1week old, and I am really seeing a decrease in her biting. And she was TERRIBLE! 

So,the only advice I can give you is to just try all the suggestions that everyone is offering,and go with the mindset that it really will get better as they grow older.Knowing that helps with the rough times.


----------



## KristyMinMN

I guess it's somewhat comforting to read that this is normal behavior for Golden pups. Bella (9 weeks) is making us crazy with her little needles drawing blood. My poor sons (who are 5 and 6.5 years) are so discouraged that they can't really play with her when she's at such a cute puppy stage. 

I long for the day when we can snuggle without fear of losing the end of our noses or a finger.


----------



## Ljilly28

Keep a forgiving attitude toward the puppy. Just like 2 year old humans, some of a pup's developmental stages take patience and creativity to survive. Mouthing is how she interacted with her littermates; with no opposable thumbs, mouthing is how she learns about her world. I have a ten week old puppy too. I think the secret is distract and redirect most of the time. Keep sticking better choices in the pup's path( like take a long rope toy for a walk with you to avoid the ankle biting.) Teach the pup, Kiss, Kiss with a little peanut butter on your finger. Then you can ask for Kiss Kiss/No Bite once she understands the word. Manage the 2 year olds and pup so that they're not together too muchbc those ages are just really difficult for mom.


----------



## Nicole74

I had to teach Bailey not to put her mouth on us. It took exactly two weeks to teach her no bite and that biting us really hurts.


----------



## lovemeagolden

Ruby'smom said:


> we were told by Ruby's breeder that if she was too mouthy when playing we were to put her front paw in her mouth and press down gently so that she was effectively biting herself and she would realise how much her teeth hurt
> it worked so well that when we were playing she used to put her own foot in her mouth when she was rolling round on the floor lol


I tried the paw in the mouth tactic and it didn't work. I'd squeeze her jaw down so she would feel it and nothing. She's just pull her paw out and then back to mom's hands or feet. Nothing has worked and we've tried everything everyone has suggested. 
Lately if she's just starting to bite I'll say "do you want to go to your room?" (room is what we call her kennel). She looks at me like aw mom no of course I don't want to go. Then she'll lay down, but usually 2 mins later she's back at it again. If we do go to get her to take her to "her room" she started this thing where she runs to the coffee table and runs around it so we can't catch her. It's hard not to laugh when she's doing this. I'm just waiting for her to out-grow this.


----------



## esSJay

Ljilly28 said:


> Keep a forgiving attitude toward the puppy. Just like 2 year old humans, some of a pup's developmental stages take patience and creativity to survive. Mouthing is how she interacted with her littermates; with no opposable thumbs, mouthing is how she learns about her world. I have a ten week old puppy too. I think the secret is distract and redirect most of the time. Keep sticking better choices in the pup's path( like take a long rope toy for a walk with you to avoid the ankle biting.) Teach the pup, Kiss, Kiss with a little peanut butter on your finger. Then you can ask for Kiss Kiss/No Bite once she understands the word. Manage the 2 year olds and pup so that they're not together too muchbc those ages are just really difficult for mom.


We also redirected any mouthing that Molson did to "kisses". It was fairly easy to do and he obeys it well.


----------

